# Supply and Demand Data



## TabJockey (1 February 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been searching for some free statistics, hopefully some supply and demand numbers for various commodities broken down by country and possibly end use. 

All the sources ive found cost thousands! 

If you know where I can find some free data on commodities, please give me a bell!

Cheers


----------



## konkon (19 March 2011)

How about commodities that are just stockpiled to drive up prices? I wouldn't rely too much on data even if it came your way. Many are made-up to reinforce speculator enthusiasm.


----------



## TabJockey (19 March 2011)

Its pretty easy to track stockpiling. There is less of it than you would think.


----------

